
Sony a6000 Thinks It’s 12/31/69! - ian_lotinsky
http://ianlotinsky.com/2016/06/05/sony-a6000-thinks-its-123169/
======
peapicker
A C language time_t of zero is midnight, jan 1, 1970, in timezone with an
offset to gmt of zero. You live in a timezone with GMT-5 (eastern US) which
applied to time zero after transfer to your mac is 7pm Dec 31 1969 as a
display time.

